# On Behalf of Tom



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

... I would like to say that, knowing him personally, I feel sometimes he is greatly misunderstood. I would also like to say that he has helped me greatly when I had no one else to turn to. He's always been fair, straight forward and kind to me.Any time that I have become negative with him in the past was due to my own inability to see that I was allowing myself to become a "victim".He is a good and caring person with a great deal of insight that I think is sometimes overlooked.In the past week he has gone to bat for me, and just today he made the difference between black and white for me just by helping me to view my own thoughts from a different perspective.Tom, you are a very good friend to me, and regardless of the negativity that surrounds us at the moment, I will always be your friend.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks, Evie, but I am trying not to turn this into a contest.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

No contest here, Tom.... just honest feelings... that's all...I consider both you and Shawn Eric friends of mine and you both have some wonderful attributes.Why not let them shine?Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i don't think a contest helps the forum.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yeah Evie, i bet he emailed or PMd you offering you someone to talk to to make you think he is a friend, and then gave you prices for his "services". lol. This is not a place for making money Tom. Im surprised you have TIME to do any work with the amount of time you spend online.I don't believe you are qualified Tom, and if you are, you are most unprofessional. Some internet quack with nothing better to do.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Nikki,Pls don't embarrass this forum or embarrass yourself.Those remarks are uncalled for and just plain down mean. And you say Tom has a problem.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am not embarressing myself. It is Tom who should be embarrassed at the way he has conducted himself. Yes, i do say Tom has a problem. I don't htink it is just me that thinks that either.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Topic closed - move on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

Nikki,Tom has not asked anything of me, except that I take time to sometimes step back and reevaluate my own thought processes. This has significantly and positively affected my health.There has been no exchange of compensation since I officially engaged in his writing course several months ago. And that exchange at that time was most appropriate, and in fact, a bargain for the services he provided to me. Tom is actually quite professional and quite a gentleman. He has helped me to realize that I have the ability to not become a "victim" and to move forward with my life on a positive plane, even when the bottom falls out.Shawn Eric has also been a good friend. He also took time to help me when I needed it. His enthusiasm for helping people is a great strength.I haven't known ChrisGeorge that long, but as long as I am fair with him, he is fair with me. I'd say that's a good start.Regarding compensation, Jeff earns money from the sale of the tapes to help support the board, and Shawn Eric, Marilyn and Heather all receive a bit of compensation for their efforts at promoting them (which probably barely offsets their overhead). I see nothing wrong with that, I just want for you to understand that there are lots of people here who "make money"....but by the same token they also provide a wealth of great information and support.... so in a way... it all comes back to us.It's my opinion here that anyone who targets anyone..... has a problem.Evie


----------

